# R33 gtr



## gaz gtr (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie looking for a r33 gtr, I would like one around the 350-400bhp mark or more but I would consider completely stock but must be rust free, solid & mechanically sound. Also needs to be hpi clear. Car will be my just for road use as a toy/project. Haven't got the best budget 15k - 20k. Thanks, or tell me I'm dreaming with that budget.


----------

